# Secondary card RV505 (Radeon X1550)  issues



## Shane (May 16, 2009)

Hi all, 

I have two cards, and NVidea and a Radeon X1550.  They both worked with my FreeBSD 7.0 setup using nv and ati drivers.

I recently moved to FreeBSD 7.2 as a clean install and compiled the latest Xorg and drivers from the ports.  Now I can't seem to get the Radeon card to work and I was wondering if anyone else has run into this.  

With the RadeonHD driver (regular or devel) I get:

```
(--) RADEONHD(0): Detected an RV505 on a HIS Radeon X1550 PCI
(II) RADEONHD(0): Mapped IO @ 0xfe9f0000 to 0x8006b4000 (size 0x00010000)
(II) RADEONHD(0): PCIE Card Detected
(II) RADEONHD(0): Getting BIOS copy from PCI ROM
(EE) RADEONHD(0): rhdAtomGetTables: No AtomBios signature found
(II) RADEONHD(0): Query for AtomBIOS Init: failed
(EE) RADEONHD(0): No Video RAM detected.
(II) RADEONHD(0): Query for AtomBIOS Teardown: failed
```

With the Radeon/ati driver I get:

```
(II) RADEON(0): ref_freq: 23029, min_out_pll: 1491599537, max_out_pll: 3892490240, min_in_pll: 3430961277, max_in_pll: 2385440520, xclk: 53753, sclk: 537.150024, mclk: 537.530029
(II) RADEON(0): PLL parameters: rf=23029 rd=50008 min=1491599537 max=3892490240; xclk=53753
(WW) RADEON(0): Unknown Connector Type: 15
(WW) RADEON(0): Unknown DDC Type: 15
(WW) RADEON(0): Unknown Connector Type: 15
(WW) RADEON(0): Unknown DDC Type: 15
(WW) RADEON(0): Unknown Connector Type: 15
(WW) RADEON(0): Unknown DDC Type: 15
(WW) RADEON(0): Unknown Connector Type: 15
(WW) RADEON(0): Unknown DDC Type: 15
(EE) RADEON(0): No connected devices found!
```
Regarding the RadeonHD driver, I found a few references in Linux forums saying that to get the driver to read the card's BIOS you needed to do this:

```
# echo 1 > /sys/bus/pci/devices/0000\:02\:00.0/enable
  # echo 1 > /sys/bus/pci/devices/0000\:02\:00.0/rom
```
but I have no idea if this is the same problem or what the equivalent under FreeBSD would be.

Has anyone else run into something like this?


----------

